# Steak/Paring knives



## camperman (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been trying my hand at some smaller knives.
Here are three that are just about done.
























One in the hand to give an idea of size.





Sorry for all the pics, got a bit carried away.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 8, 2016)

Beautifull as ever. What's the wood?


----------



## camperman (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks.
It's the same pippy yew as on the previous knife.
This time just oiled.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice! Superb mirror polish on those... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 9, 2016)

I thought the first time you made a typo and meant yippy new knife . Little did i know it was a kind of wood.


----------



## camperman (Dec 10, 2016)

Here are the final pairs.
Not good photos I'm afraid, it's getting dark early and the Sun's pretty low if it's showing at all.
Need to sort out a light box thingy.


----------



## camperman (Dec 10, 2016)

These aren't twins and were never made to be.
I must say that this is the most wonderful wood.
Pain in the wotsit to work with though.


----------

